# Mystery Tractor



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Which model of JD tractor would have been fairly small (about Farmall Cub size), with a 1 or two cylinder engine? 

I remember one being used in the field behind my parent's house about 35-40 years ago. It had avery distinctive pow-pow-pow sound and, at the time, I thought it was a single, but could possibly have been a 2 cylinder. 

Anybody know what I might have seen??? Any Pictures???


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tractor*

It could be a JD L or LA made from 1937 through the 1940's used a 2cylinder Novo Gasoline-only engine.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Anybody got a Picture??? I think I might recognise it....


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's a pic of an LA that I have on tractorpics.com


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope.... Not even Close!

It looked more "Normal" than that, although your tractor is REALLY CUTE!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Might have been a Model "H". They are small and also had a two cylinder engine that ran at what we would consider very low RPM and very high torque. The old Deere 2 cyl. tractors are often affectionately called "Johnny Poppers" for their distinctive popping sound.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Could be Joe... Got a Picture????


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2003)

go to one of my other sites
www.tractorpics.com and look around the JD section. You might look inthe unclassified, and even the Glen Rose show section.
Of course we expect a report if you find the one you are looking for!

jim D


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, if'n I can figure out how to post one on here. AGGGHHH! I don't know how to get a picture on here. I was hoping cut and paste would work , but it does not seem to.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Not an H either... Smaller than that, and without the tricycle wheel arrangement.

Honestly, it was Farmall Cub sized, with wide front axle and a pug, pug, pug sound. They used it to plow, plant and harvest a 30 acre field most of the time I was growing up. My brother got a ride once, when they were baling Hay......


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This a Model H (I hope there is a picture)


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh GREAT!!!!!!

A picture of a John Deere H, in stealth mode....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know how to load a photo up, but the H was available as a wide front and in a couple of other configurations. There ia a great web site on the Deere "Letter" tractors specifically showcasing the Model "B" but with info on all of them. It is
http://www.terrystoy.com/Model-B/index.htm and go to Melodies's Tractor school for photos and descriptions. Terry did a restoration of a Model "B" and documented it week by week from start to finish.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Now I got the photo to load, and don't know what I did different... Operator fatigue AKA pilot error?


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *Not an H either... Smaller than that, and without the tricycle wheel arrangement.
> 
> Honestly, it was Farmall Cub sized, with wide front axle and a pug, pug, pug sound. They used it to plow, plant and harvest a 30 acre field most of the time I was growing up. My brother got a ride once, when they were baling Hay...... *



Anybody else????


What is it I was remembering?????

Where can I find pic's of old deeres????


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*I found another photo*

Did it look like this?


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

How about a JD model M?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, you have run me out of ideas, i hope someone else comes up with what you are looking for. You and I were born the same year, so I focused on old stuff, Maybe it was something made in the late 50's .. 60's?


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Solved!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

BigDog, My Man....

I

Think

You've

Got 

it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your picture of an M looks very much like what I remember


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

We just aim to please!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*I saw a model "M" today*

Hi tractorguy,
I went to the Blue mountain Antique Gas & Steam engine assoc. show in Jacktown PA today (Oct 18) and saw a Deere model M for the first time. It is indeed a Cub sized tractor, I had thought the M was much bigger for some reason. The torque of the 2 cyl motor would probably allow it to drag a Cub around which would explain your family's ability to farm a 30 acre field with it. Lots of fine machinery on display and working in the tractor pulls today and tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne in Tn. (Sep 15, 2003)

It also could have been a 40,420,430, 320,330 Standard Model, all of these are the size of the M and Cub. just looking at them.


----------

